# temp differences of meat at butcher vs. pet store?



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

I've been asked to investigate the "difference" in temperature and resulting bacteria contamination between butcher-purchased (and other meat meant for human consumption) and meat purchased from a pet store.. 

I'm told that meat from a butcher is "allowed" to be kept at a higher temperature than meat destined for pet food, therefore bacteria concentrations are much higher? 

And what is this about not letting your pet lick you after eating raw food? Honestly? For how long? 

Can anyone point me in the direction of valid information on either of these?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I've never seen meat at a"pet store".


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Some of the pet supply stores near me have raw bones and premade raw patties. I don't know if any are refrigerated or they're all kept frozen since I've never bought any.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

All of the "premade raw" products I've ever seen are kept in a cooler/fridge.

Is this an official study, and if so, who's funding it? Sounds like just one more thing meant to scare pet owners away from feeding raw without buying pricey premade crap. "You CAN'T buy the food meant for humans... the bacterial content is too high!"


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> ....... Sounds like just one more thing meant to scare pet owners away from feeding raw without buying pricey premade crap. "You CAN'T buy the food meant for humans... the bacterial content is too high!"


:rofl: That sounds about right! Wonder how much bacteria in the dead mice, birds, and other critters a lot of dogs eat. Not to mention the rabbit, dear, cow, horse, ect... Poop they eay every chance they get.
If I were to guess, I would say that meat intended for humans probably has less bacteria that that stuff.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

There are those that feel that ground meat should not be fed due to the thought that larger surface area = more bacteria. I followed that advice for awhile... then I decided throwing away free meat (a lot of the venison that I'm given is ground) is ridiculous so I started feeding it. No issues. So is it truth and my dogs are just the exception? I don't know.

Another "rule" I've heard is that you have to wait at least 12 hours between kibble meals and raw meals because "kibble digests slower than raw, so if you feed them too close together the raw will stay in the digestive tract too long and the dog is at risk for e-coli," etc. I've personally never fed raw and kibble together but I know plenty of owners who do, with no issues. Fluke? Again, I don't know.

I suspect the first issue is an invention by anti-raw feeders and the second is an invention by hardcore rawfeeders who don't believe in feeding partial raw. Just speculation on my part, though!


----------



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone. As you can see by my signature, I work for a chain of pet stores, and I'm writing a general handout on feeding raw. Obviously "we" want to encourage people to buy from our stores, but I was asked to write on home-prepared raw too. Then I had this sprung on me. :crazy:

I was pointed in the direction of a wikipedia page on raw dog food that had one mention of that with (of course) no citation... apparently that tidbit of information was first presented at (gasp!) a Nature's Variety workshop. 

But, I can certainly spend an entire workday researching the holding temperature of butcher meat and researching the amount of time e-coli can live in canine salivary enzymes... sure, why not? aranoid:


----------



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

Never mind about the signature part- I just realized that this thread comes up on google search, and probably not the wisest idea to include all that info, LOL


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I really don't think it matters about the temperature. And anything I've seen in pet stores is frozen solid. 

I leave my 2 pound tubs of ground raw on the kitchen counter to thaw. It's room temperature when my dogs get around to eating it.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

RedCrown said:


> I was pointed in the direction of a wikipedia page on raw dog food that had one mention of that with (of course) no citation... apparently that tidbit of information was first presented at (gasp!) a Nature's Variety workshop.


LOL, yep... I guess I hit the nail on the head!


----------

